# Hornets guard Marcus Thornton is turning heads with his performance



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> It looks so easy, so effortless, what New Orleans Hornets guard Marcus Thornton can do when he has the basketball in his hands and scoring on his mind.
> 
> True, he slacked some jaws while he busted some tail Tuesday night in Cleveland, when he entered the Hornets' record book courtesy of a franchise-record 23 points in the second quarter and a franchise rookie record-tying 37 points on 15 of 22 shooting from the field.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/02/new_orleans_hornets_guard_marc.html


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Thornton's emergence might be bigger for the Hornets than Collison's, because you can play Thornton with Chris Paul, and hopefully convince Paul to stick around. Assuming Chris Paul recovers from surgery correctly, New Orleans can use Collison to dump some dead salary and/or get a pair of solid swingmen in return to bolster the lineup around CP3 and keep him happy(Marvin Williams and a S+T Josh Childress for Collison, Posey, and Mo Pete?; Collison and Peja's deal for Mike Miller, Randy Foye[maybe], and Washington's top-ten pick?).


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I've seen this guy play at every level. In high school I would have never thought he would have been as good as he was in _college_ much less the NBA. Now after seing him while he was at LSU you could see much more of this NBA type of game emerge. Those two years at JUCO had to be really really important for his development because he came out of nowhere before that.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He's a very streaky scorer. When he's on he's really great. I see no evidence that he can guard good twos in the NBA. I like him a ton as a bench player, but he doesn't look to me like someone you can really count on as a starter. He's certainly tons better than anything else the hornets have at the 2. Everyone else they have can only be relied upon to be unproductive


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

He's going to improve a lot more too I promise...especially on D. He's a very underrated rebounder at his position and his stats will show it even more with increased minutes. I really think he's going to be a full time starter on this team in the near future...IMO next year.


----------

